# ABC NorCal



## BVal24 (Jan 3, 2018)

I have been scheduled for the intake testing for ABC NorCal electrical apprenticeship anyone have any information what to expect on the tests?


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

BVal24 said:


> I have been scheduled for the intake testing for ABC NorCal electrical apprenticeship anyone have any information what to expect on the tests?


I have read the abc website and it seems to me that abc is a apprentiship for the contractor .
Your not guaranteed a sertain wage , or wage increases through out your apprenticeship.

Also if you get layed off you have to nogotiate your wage with the next contractor . 

The contractors are not held to a contract we’re you are guaranteed any war or benefits in my opion 
Theirs no benefit to the apprentice 
Only the contractor .


----------



## BVal24 (Jan 3, 2018)

Do you have the link to that? I’m just trying to get my foot in the door in the electrical trade


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

BVal24 said:


> I have been scheduled for the intake testing for ABC NorCal electrical apprenticeship anyone have any information what to expect on the tests?


You need a pulse, cash, check, or credit card and you are in. :wink:

You pay so your contractor can pay you less than Prevailing wage.


----------



## BVal24 (Jan 3, 2018)

Southeast Power said:


> BVal24 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been scheduled for the intake testing for ABC NorCal electrical apprenticeship anyone have any information what to expect on the tests?
> ...


Well i have a pulse ✔
Idk about the cash or credit cards ❌ lol


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

BVal24 said:


> Well i have a pulse ✔
> Idk about the cash or credit cards ❌ lol


It's like being gay. If you have a butt, you can get in.


----------



## PaddyF924 (Feb 2, 2017)

Switchgear277 said:


> BVal24 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been scheduled for the intake testing for ABC NorCal electrical apprenticeship anyone have any information what to expect on the tests?
> ...


This isn't completely true. The states and municipalities set most of the guidelines. In Rhode Island as an apprentice I'm guaranteed a raise every two thousand hours that I work. That is mandated by the department of labor and training.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

PaddyF924 said:


> This isn't completely true. The states and municipalities set most of the guidelines. In Rhode Island as an apprentice I'm guaranteed a raise every two thousand hours that I work. That is mandated by the department of labor and training.


Gat a raised based on what wage? A wage the contractor sets for its journeyman.:wink:


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

I went on their website abc is pretty much a way for non union contractors to be able to say their labor is skilled so they can charge more Bc their workers are in an apprenticeship program .

But the apprentices have no rights 
Your not guaranteed any wage or benefits and the contractors are not held to a contract to follow .

It’s the contractors are the only ones that benefit Bc they can charge more yet Payless and not give the workers benefits .

And you still have to find your own wrk . 

It’s a start and at least you’ll be learning the trade etc . But in my opion the only one in abc apprentiship that makes out is the contractor bc the apprentice has no guaranteed wage increases with 
Each year of experience you gain witch defeats the purpose of serving an apprentiship .


In my opion non union is good to be able to get experience but after you have a few years under your belt I would apply to the ibew and see if you can get in so you can wrk for contractors that are held to a contract that benefits the worker 
And not just the contractor like in abc


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

The contractor can pay you what ever wage he wants to theirs no set 
Contract or wages

In the ibew their are pay scales as you increase your time in the program


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

Southeast Power said:


> PaddyF924 said:
> 
> 
> > This isn't completely true. The states and municipalities set most of the guidelines. In Rhode Island as an apprentice I'm guaranteed a raise every two thousand hours that I work. That is mandated by the department of labor and training.
> ...


----------



## BVal24 (Jan 3, 2018)

Switchgear277 said:


> The contractor can pay you what ever wage he wants to theirs no set
> Contract or wages
> 
> In the ibew their are pay scales as you increase your time in the program


Yeah that’s my ultimate goal eventually making it into the union. As of now I’m trying to get into the trade


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

Sounds like a good plan


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Switchgear277 said:


> The contractor can pay you what ever wage he wants to theirs no set
> Contract or wages
> 
> In the ibew their are pay scales as you increase your time in the program


Wages are what you need to make a living and thrive in your jurisdiction.


----------



## BVal24 (Jan 3, 2018)

Switchgear277 said:


> Sounds like a good plan


Yes sir i also applies with WECA back in December but still have not heard back from them regarding intake they did get back to me that they have accepted the application


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

Do you have to pay for the schooling in abc or weca

I herd of some non union shops in nj we’re the contractor pays for the schooling you have no set wages or contract but at least you won’t have to come out of pocket to get your schooling


----------



## PaddyF924 (Feb 2, 2017)

Switchgear277 said:


> Southeast Power said:
> 
> 
> > PaddyF924 said:
> ...


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

Southeast Power said:


> It's like being gay. If you have a butt, you can get in.



:vs_laugh: 
I just didnt expect to see this comment reading this thread


----------



## PaddyF924 (Feb 2, 2017)

Each individual person needs to make a decision on whats best for themselves. 
I am happy with non union right now but that may change in the future. But I also know that I'm being paid about the union scale right now based on the fact that I have friends that are local 99. I also have blue cross medical and a 401k so my situation is different then most non union apprenticeships.


----------



## BVal24 (Jan 3, 2018)

Switchgear277 said:


> Do you have to pay for the schooling in abc or weca
> 
> I herd of some non union shops in nj we’re the contractor pays for the schooling you have no set wages or contract but at least you won’t have to come out of pocket to get your schooling


Well I’m out in California so I’m pretty sure they have wages increments through out the apprenticeship it says you’ll have to go to school two days in the evening out of the week


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

Best way to find out is to call them 
Let me know what they say 
From what I read up on them it didn’t say anything about wage 
Scales


----------



## BVal24 (Jan 3, 2018)

Switchgear277 said:


> Best way to find out is to call them
> Let me know what they say
> From what I read up on them it didn’t say anything about wage
> Scales


 and to answer your question you don’t have to pay for schooling unless you enroll as an electrical trainee you’re responsible for your schooling


----------



## Rique Escamilla (Oct 28, 2017)

BVal24 said:


> I have been scheduled for the intake testing for ABC NorCal electrical apprenticeship anyone have any information what to expect on the tests?


Nice man my intake is in June. Hopefully by then the ibew will call me to test though.


----------



## BVal24 (Jan 3, 2018)

Rique Escamilla said:


> BVal24 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been scheduled for the intake testing for ABC NorCal electrical apprenticeship anyone have any information what to expect on the tests?
> ...


When did you apply? And did you apply at ABC nor cal or so cal?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

BVal24 said:


> I have been scheduled for the intake testing for ABC NorCal electrical apprenticeship anyone have any information what to expect on the tests?


Many naysayers here, if you can get in the IBEW, by all means, go that route. But the IBEW limits employees and often you have to take the ABC course, if you want a job in the trade..

I worked open shop neither union or ABC and if you work hard and do your job you can make a living and negotiate your wages and benefits.


----------



## BVal24 (Jan 3, 2018)

brian john said:


> BVal24 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been scheduled for the intake testing for ABC NorCal electrical apprenticeship anyone have any information what to expect on the tests?
> ...


Yeah i figured IBeW has great benefits but yah my goal is to work hard and eventually make it into IBEW as of now i am trying to get in through WECA or ABC but ABC are the first who have contacted me for an intake so hopefully it all works out I’ve been studying for a while now with math just to make sure i have my brain refreshed but we will wait and see till the 25th of this month staying positive hoping it all works out for myself


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I went through the ABC apprenticeship and was an instructor . Talked to the local in my home town and the organizer told me I as over qualified to join the IBEW.
LC


----------



## BVal24 (Jan 3, 2018)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> I went through the ABC apprenticeship and was an instructor . Talked to the local in my home town and the organizer told me I as over qualified to join the IBEW.
> LC


How long ago was that? 
And how’s the apprenticeship in ABc is it worth it?


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Turned out in 89 in Freeport TX.
LC.


----------



## BVal24 (Jan 3, 2018)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Turned out in 89 in Freeport TX.
> LC.


That was a long time ago bout 29 years ago


----------



## Rique Escamilla (Oct 28, 2017)

BVal24 said:


> When did you apply? And did you apply at ABC nor cal or so cal?


I applied for ABC norcal in the beginning of December and the ibew local 595 in alameda sounds and communication early Jan, and inside wireman position at the end of Jan. The abc lady told me my intake is June 1st when I called to check up, however My situation is i am a union boilermaker helper (not getting paid) but logging my hours in to get my welding certifications in the mean time and once I get my 1500 hours I’ll be an apprentice with the boilermakers, idk if I should turn down abc because it’s not union and wait to hopefully get in the ibew because that’s what I really want to do but at the same time I still wanna work with electricity..my main goal is to get in the elevator union and they combine both fields..:confused1:


----------



## BVal24 (Jan 3, 2018)

Rique Escamilla said:


> BVal24 said:
> 
> 
> > When did you apply? And did you apply at ABC nor cal or so cal?
> ...


Damn bro that’s whats up it’s not bad to have different skill sets i am just trying to break in to the electrical trade so this is an opportunity and hoping it all works out for me


----------

